
Should you make a potential lawyer sign an NDA before revealing your idea? - iloveyouocean

======
iloveyouocean
If you are talking to a lawyer, trying to get a feel for whether or not you
would like to retain them, should you be worried about them potentially
stealing your business idea? If so, is an NDA necessary, and will a lawyer
even consider signing, or is this whole issue taken care of by professional
legal ethics?

[Of course, if a lawyer/firm started taking ideas they would quickly get a bad
rep and it would probably damage their business more than they would gain from
the idea. But just wondering anyways.]

~~~
paul
There are probably 1000 more important things to worry about.

~~~
iloveyouocean
I just read you blog entry about classifying things by their rank of
importance. Top 10, 100, 1000. An effective way to look at things. Although in
asking this question I wasn't giving in to a worry, merely curiousity. I think
it is much harder to rank things by how fruitful the curiosity about them will
be. For instance, because of my question, and your response, I read an
interesting post and learned a little about an interesting, successful guy
(you).

~~~
paul
Yeah, random curiosity is definitely a good thing, or at least some amount of
it is (like spending 20% of your time on completely random things). But during
the other 80% of the time, we just need to move forward without getting
blocked by unimportant details.

------
gyro_robo
I would wish them good luck if they wanted to take it! The hard part is the
execution.

Everyone has great ideas that _they can't implement_. That's why I learned to
program in the first place.

